# BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2008)

Watch fast as it will not be up for long.

[yt]pDd3W45y8Dk[/yt]

[yt]G3GqMQE61Ys[/yt]

[yt]_gKA6z_CMRs&feature=user[/yt]


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2008)

I saw the show last night!!!  IMHO, this UFC was one of the best!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2008)

Yes definately a good one.


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2008)

Silve looked like a madman, BJ did what he said and the show was one of the best over the last couple of years.


----------



## Jai (May 25, 2008)

For sure one of the top three over the last few years and the best this year hands down IMO.


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2008)

It certainly garnered a lot of attention!


----------



## theletch1 (May 25, 2008)

So, did Sean break his hand in that fight?


----------



## Selfcritical (May 26, 2008)

The machida fight was mucho better than the main card one.


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> So, did Sean break his hand in that fight?



I've been looking but can't find any info as to weather or not he did. Has anyone else herd anything?


----------



## DavidCC (May 27, 2008)

I love wathcing BJ Penn do ju-jutsu.  Too bad he didn't get to do any!


----------



## Nolerama (May 27, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> I love wathcing BJ Penn do ju-jutsu.  Too bad he didn't get to do any!



I agree, but it was nice seeing BJs boxing game.


----------



## DavidCC (May 28, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> I agree, but it was nice seeing BJs boxing game.


 
His "softening them up to prepare for the ground game" is too effective, he never gets to the good part LOL

He's a good striker, but he The Prodigy on the ground.

Did BJ ever do any ADCC?  I'll but that DVD today if it exists.


----------

